# G15 Multimedia Keys - 2.6.20

## yinkoshaumer

My multimedia keys on the G15 keyboard stopped functioning after I upgraded to the 2.6.20 kernel. Everything else (including the LCD) work fine. Anyone else have this issue?

Thanks.

----------

## yinkoshaumer

btt

Anyone else have this problem?

Are you using the g15daemon and the 2.6.20 kernel? Any problems?

----------

## anarchist

I have got the same problem, they are still recognised  by xev, but they don't work any more in normal KDE use.

Did not find any fix for it right now... still searchin'

----------

## guyfromcanada

Hey,

Do you have UInput compiled in the kernel? I think it's in Device Drivers --> Input Devices --> Misc --> User Input.

Something like that.

Hope that helps.

--GuyFromCanada

----------

## anarchist

I got it compiled in the kernel. Should i take it out? or do you mean it could be not working because uinput maybe missing?

----------

## guyfromcanada

It should definitely be compiled in the kernel. Built-in, not a module.

Try checking the output in xbindkeys (use xbindkeys -k, then press one of the G keys) or use xev to make sure that they're recognized.

EDIT: Also check your dmesg to see if your kernel is recognizing your keyboard properly. Try "dmesg | grep G15" or "dmesg | grep usb"

Hope that helps some.

--GuyFromCanada

----------

## anarchist

That is not the problem, the keys are actually recognised. I can even set which key to use in kde control center. The problem is that after setting for instance that konsole is started with the G18 key, its impossible to start konsole with the g18 key. Its just sits there and nothing happens, though it was possible to set it in the control center.

They keys are also recognised by Xev. 

I suppose its merely a problem with kde, and not with the kernel or anything else.

----------

## guyfromcanada

That's a very good possibility. Unfortunately, I can't be much help there. I'm a 75% command line user, and 25% Fluxbox. Hopefully someone else who uses KDE can determine if it's a KDE problem.

Sorry that I can't be more help.

--GuyFromCanada

----------

